# New to the board



## meggymoo

Hi Troy, and Welcome!

I cant help with suggesting any local groups etc, because I live in the UK. But I'm sure there's pleanty of guys/gals on here who could help.

I think everyone is still learning about horses, no one could truthfully say they know everything they need to know.  Well maybe some could.
Your property sounds lovely, lucky you! Do you have any pics of Beamer and Stormy. We all love pics on here! :wink: 

I'm not saying my age either, but I had a 7 yr break from horses, and its amazing how much I'd previously learnt etc all came back to me.


----------



## nitrors4

I have some pictures, but they are not great. i am going to take some more today as long as the weather holds. 

Here is one to give you an idea. Beamer is a big boy.


----------



## Quebeth

They are gorgous, I have a couple friends with gorgous Paint horses, and that stable I used to ride at had quite a few Thoroughbreds. :<) :~>


----------



## meggymoo

Gosh, they're beautiful!  

What do you do with them?


----------



## nitrors4

They are both pleasure horses. We ride them around the trails in our area. I just got Beamer, so he has not been out of the pasture yet. I did ride him in the pasture to make sure he was going to be a good boy. This weekend I will see how he does outside. I have to watch him, he is scary fast and loves to run.


----------



## nitrors4

Here is a better picture of Stormy. I had to get this one from my work computer.


----------



## meggymoo

What beautiful colouring! I'm jealous! :lol: 

I mainly ride for pleasure, although I do go to local shows for jumping and dressage.

They're really lovely, must be so pleased with them both.


----------



## nitrors4

Thing I love most is they are both young horses, but mind so well. They still need a little work, but for 5 and 6 they rock! 

Of course, when Beamer loves on me I have to say it can hurt.  I was putting some stuff in his ears the other day and he was not real happy about that, but who would be. 

We are very happy, now we need to get three to four more. Having four kids is rough! :shock:


----------



## meggymoo

Are all your children into riding then?

I have two kids, it doesnt interest my son, occasionally he'll come and ride if he thinks some of the younger girls will be around! :roll: 
My daughter rides all the time though, so she has her own pony.

Must be great to have so much land and be able to have them home. I have to keep mine at a livery yard, although we should be moving ourselves soon, but I'll only have 3.5 acres.


----------



## nitrors4

My oldest is not real interested, so we are not sure if we will get her a horse. All the other children love to ride. 

My wife is planning to open a small stable with some trail riding offered down the road. We will be trying to buy another 10-20 acres next to us if possible.


----------



## meggymoo

Wow, that sounds fab!

You'll have to keep us posted how you get on etc!


----------



## nitrors4

We feel like city folk trying to go county a little right now, but we will get there. LOL

FUN FUN


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Hello and Welcome!!!
Wow! You horse's are very pretty!! Good luck on the new property!


----------



## mxgasa

nitrors4 said:


> We feel like city folk trying to go county a little right now, but we will get there. LOL
> 
> FUN FUN


Hi all! I am Troy's wife, Michelle...hoping we can get some good answers here to all our Equine questions :wink: 

Try not to be too hard on the old man...he has LOTS of questions


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Hello and Welcome mxgasa!!


----------



## nitrors4

HEHE....The love of my life has arrived. 

I thought this was a good site, so I had my love join.


----------



## meggymoo

Hi and welcome Michelle!

Your horses are beautiful!


----------

